# [KDE]lenteur (non résolu)

## zoram

Bonjour,

j'ai déja vu plusieurs post à propos de problème de lenteur, mais je ne sais pas vraiment si ceux ci correspondent à mon problème.

J'ai lu plusieurs fois que des pbs de lenteur pouvaient venir d'une mauvaise configuration réseau.

Peut être est ce mon cas ?

J'ai 2 cartes réseau, une me sert à me connecter au net, et à priori celle ci marche bien (en tout cas je me connecte et surfe sans problème), l'autre ne me sert à rien (pour l'instant).

Je ne me suis donc pas préoccupé pdt l'install de configurer ma carte réseau "inutile". Peut être celà pose t il un problème ?

pdt le démarrage, j'ai deux warning :

-missing kernel or user mode ... 8139cp

can't load module 8139cp (me semble que ceci a rapport au réseau    :Confused:  ).

-même chose avec via82cxxx, ce qui me semble étrange puisque le son ne pose pas de problème sous kde, m'enfin ....

Les symptomes sont :

ben de la lenteur  :Smile:  c'est à dire que la souris a vite tendance à se déplacer en saccade, le mp3 saccadent, mes actions sont prises en compte avec retard. Ca empire évidemment, si en plus (là c'était sans rien faire de spécial) je lance un emerge en même temps ....

J'imagine que vous allez me demander des logs , mais je n'ai aucune idée desquels pourraient être utile.

ma config : athlon xp 1700+, cg ati radeon 8500 (apparement ati et linux ne font pas bon ménage, serait ce lié ?)

Merci à vous.

Bonne nuit  :Smile: 

----------

## Gaug

Ta carte maitresse n'aurais pas peut être un chipset Via

"Via controller sert pour L'agp,le dma "

très important pour la vitesse de transfère des données.

le module 8139to c'est une carte réseau

le via82cxxx doit être compilés en dure dans ton noyau

et ta carte realtek 8139 peut l'être aussi

----------

## zoram

 *Gaug wrote:*   

> Ta carte maitresse n'aurais pas peut être un chipset Via
> 
> "Via controller sert pour L'agp,le dma "
> 
> très important pour la vitesse de transfère des données.
> ...

 

ma cm a sans doute du via oui, c'est une msi k7t2 pro.

C'est sans doute évident pour la plupart d'entre vous mais encore assez obscur pour moi 

-comment vérifier que le DMA est activé et si besoin l'activer ?

-comment compiler le via82cxxx (il ya écrit soundsystem a la suite, dc je pense qu'il s'agit bien du son) et la realtek en dur dans le noyau .?

Merci pour ton aide

----------

## Gaug

Et oui il faut recompiler le noyaux.  :Crying or Very sad: 

C'est la où est le problème.

Maintenant quelle noyaux veut tu utiliser ex: 2.4.x ou 2.6.x

----------

## Gaug

 *zoram wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -comment vérifier que le DMA est activé et si besoin l'activer ?
> 
> -comment compiler le via82cxxx (il ya écrit soundsystem a la suite, dc je pense qu'il s'agit bien du son) et la realtek en dur dans le noyau .?
> ...

 

fais un

dmesg |grep pci

envois nous l'info.

----------

## fafounet

Tu aurais pas merdé dans /etc/hosts (oublié de mettre le nom de ta machine ?)

----------

## zoram

 *Gaug wrote:*   

>  *zoram wrote:*   
> 
> -comment vérifier que le DMA est activé et si besoin l'activer ?
> 
> -comment compiler le via82cxxx (il ya écrit soundsystem a la suite, dc je pense qu'il s'agit bien du son) et la realtek en dur dans le noyau .?
> ...

 

j'utilise le noyau 2.4.26-gentoo-r9

ça ne renvoie aucune info   :Confused: 

bash-2.05b# dmesg |grep pci

bash-2.05b#

----------

## zoram

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> Tu aurais pas merdé dans /etc/hosts (oublié de mettre le nom de ta machine ?)

 

mon fichier hosts :

# /etc/hosts:  This file describes a number of hostname-to-address

#              mappings for the TCP/IP subsystem.  It is mostly

#              used at boot time, when no name servers are running.

#              On small systems, this file can be used instead of a

#              "named" name server.  Just add the names, addresses

#              and any aliases to this file...

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/hosts,v 1.8 2003/08/04 20:12$

#

127.0.0.1       tux.homenetwork tux localhost

# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

----------

## Gaug

alors fais juste:

bash-2.05b# dmesg

----------

## zoram

(c moi ou le forum est très lent aujourd'hui ?)

houlà :

bash-2.05b$ dmesg

54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 951456

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 951232

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 1248

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 1024

UDF-fs DEBUG misc.c:274:udf_read_tagged: block=256, location=256: read failed

UDF-fs DEBUG super.c:1216:udf_load_partition: No Anchor block found

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 64

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 68

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 72

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 76

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 64

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 68

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 72

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 76

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 64

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 68

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 72

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 76

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 64

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 68

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 72

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 76

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 64

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 68

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 72

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 76

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 64

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 68

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 72

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 76

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 64

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 68

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 72

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 76

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 64

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 68

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 72

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 76

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 64

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 68

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 72

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 76

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 64

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 68

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 72

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 76

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 64

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 68

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 72

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 76

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 64

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 68

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 72

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 76

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 0

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 4

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 64

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 68

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 72

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 76

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7131976

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7131980

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7131984

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7131988

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7131992

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7131996

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7131976

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7131980

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7131976

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7131980

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7131976

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7131980

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7134000

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7134004

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7134008

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7134012

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7134016

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7134020

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 5698692

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 5698696

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 5698700

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 5698704

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 5698708

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 5698712

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7131976

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7131980

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7132000

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7132004

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7132008

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7132012

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7132016

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7132020

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7132024

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7132028

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7132032

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7132036

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7132040

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7132044

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7132048

hdd: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:40 (hdd), sector 7132052

NTFS-fs error (device 03:05): ntfs_ucstonls(): Unicode name contains characters                                                                                                   that cannot be converted to character set iso8859-1.

NTFS-fs error (device 03:05): ntfs_ucstonls(): Unicode name contains characters                                                                                                   that cannot be converted to character set iso8859-1.

bash-2.05b$

----------

## Argian

 *Gaug wrote:*   

> dmesg |grep pci

 Il aurait fallu PCI (en majuscules) plutôt non ? Sinon, il y a l'option -i de grep pour ne pas tenir compte de la casse

```
dmesg | grep -i pci
```

[Edit]Arf, trop lent, c'est vrai que ça n'avance pas aujourd'hui. De toute façon tu as trop d'erreurs sur hdc et hdd (probablement en rapport avec ton autre question concernant graveur et dvd), du coup, il n'y a pas les infos voulues. Essaie plutôt un "grep pci /var/log/message" et poste ce qui concerne ton dernier boot de la machine (la date et l'heure sont affichées en début de ligne)

[Edit2]Tiens, j'ai fait la même erreur que Gaug alors que je viens de le reprendre  :Embarassed:  .Et j'ai même oublié le s final à messages. Il fallait lire "grep PCI /var/log/messages" ou "grep -i pci /var/log/messages". Je devrais éviter de poster au saut du lit moiLast edited by Argian on Sat Aug 21, 2004 3:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zarasoustra17

Visiblement, c'est ton DD qui ralentit la machine, que donne hdparm -tTd /dev/hdc ?

----------

## zoram

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

> Visiblement, c'est ton DD qui ralentit la machine, que donne hdparm -tTd /dev/hdc ?

 

je vais voir ça (faut qu je rebranche mon dd linux :p)

Ceci dit hdc c'est pas un disque dur, c'est mon lecteur cdrom

----------

## zoram

```
bash-2.05b# hdparm -tTd /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

read() failed: Input/output error

 Timing buffered disk reads:  read() failed: Input/output error

bash-2.05b# hdparm -tTd /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   980 MB in  2.00 seconds = 490.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   38 MB in  3.08 seconds =  12.34 MB/sec

bash-2.05b#
```

Peut être que hdc ne correspend à rien :/ comment savoir à quelle appelation correspondent les périhériques.

hdb c'est mon disque dur, et aparement le dma est bien activé.

Pour revenir à ce qu'on me disait plus haut, comment je "recompile mon noyau" ?

----------

## zoram

je sais pas si ça peux aider ...

```
top - 19:42:03 up 36 min,  3 users,  load average: 0.13, 0.14, 0.16

Tasks:  60 total,   3 running,  56 sleeping,   0 stopped,   1 zombie

Cpu(s):  10.6% user,   3.0% system,   0.0% nice,  86.4% idle

Mem:    514620k total,   298920k used,   215700k free,     6560k buffers

Swap:  4120664k total,        0k used,  4120664k free,   180664k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

12773 seb       17   0 16160  15m  13m R  7.0  3.1   0:01.36 kdeinit

12246 root      19   0 79568  13m 2700 S  3.0  2.6   0:42.80 X

12373 seb       21   0 20584  20m 8272 S  2.0  4.0   0:31.21 artsd

12787 seb       16   0 20584  20m 8272 S  1.0  4.0   0:02.56 artsd

12791 root      15   0   980  980  772 R  0.7  0.2   0:00.58 top

    1 root      15   0   468  468  408 S  0.0  0.1   0:05.05 init

    2 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.02 keventd

    3 root      34  19     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 ksoftirqd_CPU0

    4 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kswapd

    5 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 bdflush

    6 root      15   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kupdated

    7 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 mdrecoveryd

    8 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kcopyd

    9 root      25   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kmirrord

  167 root      16   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.02 khubd

 5678 root      22   0     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 knodemgrd_0

 8534 root      15   0   888  888  604 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.03 devfsd

 9421 root      17   0   584  584  508 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.02 metalog

 9425 root      17   0   472  472  424 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 metalog

 9972 root      21   0   428  428  380 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 dhcpcd

12222 root      16   0   572  572  508 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty

12223 root      16   0   572  572  508 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty

12224 root      16   0   572  572  508 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty

12225 root      16   0   572  572  508 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty

12226 root      16   0   572  572  508 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty

12227 root      16   0   572  572  508 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 agetty

12243 root      17   0   692  692  608 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 kdm

12247 root      18   0  1544 1544 1304 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.05 kdm

12318 seb       17   0   940  940  820 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.01 startkde

12348 seb       16   0  9388 9388 9256 S  0.0  1.8   0:00.07 kdeinit

12351 seb       16   0  9376 9376 9124 S  0.0  1.8   0:00.14 kdeinit

12353 seb       16   0 10744  10m  10m S  0.0  2.1   0:00.14 kdeinit

12356 seb       15   0 12532  12m  11m S  0.0  2.4   0:00.19 kdeinit

12375 seb       15   0 15672  15m  13m S  0.0  3.0   0:00.26 kdeinit

12379 seb       15   0   292  292  244 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 kwrapper

12381 seb       15   0 12172  11m  10m S  0.0  2.4   0:00.22 kdeinit

12382 seb       16   0 14816  14m  12m S  0.0  2.9   0:02.76 kdeinit

12385 seb       15   0 12428  12m  10m S  0.0  2.4   0:00.46 kdeinit

12386 seb       15   0 13412  13m  11m S  0.0  2.6   0:00.23 kdeinit

12388 seb       15   0 17608  17m  14m S  0.0  3.4   0:03.16 kdeinit

12391 seb       15   0 19172  18m  15m S  0.0  3.7   0:06.10 kdeinit

12395 seb       16   0 13848  13m  11m S  0.0  2.7   0:00.26 kdeinit

12397 seb       15   0 12092  11m  10m S  0.0  2.3   0:00.16 kdeinit

12399 seb       20   0 22588  22m  15m S  0.0  4.4   0:01.81 juk

12403 seb       15   0 14424  14m  12m S  0.0  2.8   0:00.26 kdeinit

12411 seb       16   0 21560  21m  16m S  0.0  4.2   0:04.13 kdeinit

12417 seb       15   0 20584  20m 8272 S  0.0  4.0   0:00.00 artsd

12469 seb       20   0  1000 1000  824 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.01 mozilla

12476 seb       15   0 33120  32m  19m S  0.0  6.4   0:31.92 mozilla-bin

12477 seb       15   0 33120  32m  19m S  0.0  6.4   0:00.00 mozilla-bin

12478 seb       16   0 33120  32m  19m S  0.0  6.4   0:00.07 mozilla-bin

12479 seb       15   0  8408 8404 3120 S  0.0  1.6   0:02.32 wish

12481 seb       16   0  2108 2108 1668 S  0.0  0.4   0:00.10 gconfd-2

12483 seb       15   0 33120  32m  19m R  0.0  6.4   0:00.27 mozilla-bin

12518 seb       18   0     0    0    0 Z  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 netstat <defunct>

12557 seb       16   0 18268  17m  15m S  0.0  3.5   0:00.53 kdeinit

12599 seb       17   0 10032 9.8m 9784 S  0.0  1.9   0:00.01 kdeinit

12774 seb       17   0  1244 1244 1036 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.03 bash

12778 root      18   0   952  952  760 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.00 su

12781 root      16   0  1200 1200  984 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.01 bash

```

----------

## zarasoustra17

Ton dma est activé mais les performances ne le reflètent pas, pour info mon Seagate 120 Go UDMA100 7200 tr/mn donne:

 *Quote:*   

> # hdparm -Ttd /dev/hdb
> 
> /dev/hdb:
> 
>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
> ...

 

peut-être que les erreurs du lecteur CDROM détectées par le noyau provoquent des ralentissements, tu devrais essayer de booter sans lecteur CD.

----------

## zoram

j'ai installé linux sur un vieux 10 Go, ç'est peut être pour ça.

Enfin qd même, même à l'époque on devait pouvoir bouger la souris sans saccade  :Smile: 

ou est ce que j'interviens pour booter sans hdc ?

celui ci 'napparait pas ds fstab

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Gaug

ton Dma va bien pour un disque dure a 5400 tr/min

c'est tout à fais normal.

 pour savoir les appelation corespondant au ide

dmesg | grep ide

----------

## zoram

 *Gaug wrote:*   

> ton Dma va bien pour un disque dure a 5400 tr/min
> 
> c'est tout à fais normal.
> 
>  pour savoir les appelation corespondant au ide
> ...

 

justement, comme dit plus haut, cette commande ne me retourne rien

----------

## Gaug

Sa c'est pas normal .Voici se que sa donne sur mon ordi.

```
bash-2.05b$ dmesg |grep ide

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xdc00-0xdc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xdc08-0xdc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

```

[/list]

----------

## Argian

 *Gaug wrote:*   

> Sa c'est pas normal .

 En effet, mais il faut tenir compte de la sortie de son dmesg (il l'a copiée plus haut  :Wink:  )

----------

## zoram

si au moins cette #### de souris arretaient de saccader dés que je respire un peu trop fort :/ Une mx310 usb qui saccade, ça ne m'est qd même absolument jamais arrivé sous windows. et les mp3s pareil, j'en avait plus entendu saccader depuis que j'ai abandonné mon k62400 :/

Enfin bon perséverance ...

----------

## Darkael

C'est juste une suggestion, mais j'ai vu dans ton top que arts était lancé. Il est possible que ce soit  lui qui fasse tout ralentir. Essaye de le desactiver pour voir si ça donne des resultats.

Sinon t'as essayé autre chose que KDE, pour voir si c'est pas la cause de tes malheurs? (genre fluxbox, au hasard)

----------

## Gaug

Veus tu nous copier ton /etc/fstab

----------

## zoram

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> C'est juste une suggestion, mais j'ai vu dans ton top que arts était lancé. Il est possible que ce soit  lui qui fasse tout ralentir. Essaye de le desactiver pour voir si ça donne des resultats.
> 
> Sinon t'as essayé autre chose que KDE, pour voir si c'est pas la cause de tes malheurs? (genre fluxbox, au hasard)

 

vais voir pour arts, c'est quoi d'ailleurs ce truc ?

non j'ai pas essayé autrechose. D'une part ça m'a pris 10 heures a "emergé", voudrait pas que ça soit pour rien, et vu le nombre de trucs qu'il y a à configurer pour faire des opérations ultra basiques en étant sous kde qui est censé être assez complet, j'ose même pas imaginer mon cauchemard avec fluxbox. Je réenvisagerais la question qd je maitriserai un peu mieux linux.

Et puis surtout, avec un xp1700+ et 512 megs de ram si je peux pas faire tourner KDE, autant retourner tout de suite sous xp..

Merci pour votre aide  :Smile: 

Le fstab: 

  GNU nano 1.3.2                                                                      File: fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hdb1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 2

/dev/hdb2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hdb3               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

#/dev/cdrom/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user             0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            rw,noauto,user,sync     0 0

/dev/hdd                /mnt/dvd        auto            ro,noauto,user          0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

/dev/hda5  /mnt/survivor  ntfs  owner,uid=1000,gid=100,async,ro  0 0

----------

## Gaug

la seul différence avec moi c'est les cdroms au lieu de type "auto"

j'ai mis "iso9660".  :Confused: 

----------

## zoram

 *Gaug wrote:*   

> la seul différence avec moi c'est les cdroms au lieu de type "auto"
> 
> j'ai mis "iso9660". 

 

ben la ligne cd rom je l'ai viré , auto ou iso9660 ça marche pas, cf mon topic sur le sujet: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=212835&highlight=

je cracke

----------

## zoram

bon j'ai reglé mon pb de cdrom, (dc j'ai remis la ligne), le cdrom marche, j'y ai accès (ct bien hdc), mais tjrs cette foutue ligne 

bash-2.05b$ dmesg

Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 296

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 300

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 304

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 308

hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: command error: error=0x54

end_request: I/O error, dev 16:00 (hdc), sector 312 .............

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> vais voir pour arts, c'est quoi d'ailleurs ce truc ?

 

arts c'est le serveur de sons de KDE. C'est ce qui permet à toutes les applications qui supportent arts de pouvoir utiliser le son en meme temps (genre écouter de la musique en jouant).

 Normalement tu devrais pouvoir le desactiver je sais pas où dans les menus KDE, sinon tu le vires à la main.

 *Quote:*   

> et vu le nombre de trucs qu'il y a à configurer pour faire des opérations ultra basiques en étant sous kde qui est censé être assez complet, j'ose même pas imaginer mon cauchemard avec fluxbox

 

 Je te suggérais juste d'installer fluxbox pour voir si tes problèmes en mode graphique venaient d'un des programmes de KDE, pas de t'y mettre définitivement. Fluxbox est léger et ne met pas longtemps à emerger, si c'est ça qui te fait peur.

----------

## Gaug

as tu changer ton fstab de auto a iso9660

et fais un reboot après pour voir

----------

## Argian

Tu as rebooté depuis que c'est réglé ? dmesg affiche le tampon de messages. Si tu n'as pas redémarré, ce qui est affiché par dmesg est dû aux tentatives de mount du CD audio  :Razz: 

[Edit] Grillé   :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by Argian on Sat Aug 21, 2004 8:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zoram

oui enfin si la solution c'est de désactiver le son, c'est pas la peine. Je change pas d'os pour en faire moins moin bien  :Smile: 

vais aller voir du côt" de fluxbox. C'est quoi exactement "pas longtemps" ? :p

----------

## Gaug

pour arts c'est dans 

Son & Multimédia >Système de sons

----------

## zoram

 *Argian wrote:*   

> Tu as rebooté depuis que c'est réglé ? dmesg affiche le tampon de messages. Si tu n'as pas redémarré, ce qui est affiché par dmesg est dû aux tentatives de mount du CD audio 
> 
> [Edit] Grillé  

 

je finis de d/l une connerie et je reboote.

----------

## Gaug

J'ai un système équivalent au tient 

et j'utilise KDE et tout fonctionne bien.

----------

## zoram

 *Gaug wrote:*   

> J'ai un système équivalent au tient 
> 
> et j'utilise KDE et tout fonctionne bien.

 

ben oui ça me semble normal  :Smile: 

pour ça que je vois pas trop ou ça va me mener de changer de desktop, mais j'essaye tout ce qu'on me propose  :Smile: 

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> oui enfin si la solution c'est de désactiver le son, c'est pas la peine

 

Ca desactivera pas le son, c'est juste que plusieurs applications en même temps ne pourront pas faire du son en même temps

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> vais aller voir du côt" de fluxbox. C'est quoi exactement "pas longtemps" ? :p
> 
> 

 

Rien à voir avec KDE, si c'est ce que tu veux savoir  :Very Happy: 

Fluxbox c'est juste un WM (et un WM léger en plus), contrairement à KDE qui est en fait en gros un WM + toute une suite de programmes

----------

## Gaug

Le problème est plus au niveau de la configuration

que de l'interface graphique   :Laughing: 

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> Le problème est plus au niveau de la configuration
> 
> que de l'interface graphique

 

Je ne parle pas d'interface graphique, je parle de KDE qui n'est pas qu'une interface graphique... A mon avis faudrait voir surtout du coté de arts, qui est bien connu pour causer parfois des ennuis.

----------

## zarasoustra17

 *Argian wrote:*   

>  *Gaug wrote:*   Sa c'est pas normal . En effet, mais il faut tenir compte de la sortie de son dmesg (il l'a copiée plus haut  )

 

Justement, si son kernel n'arrete pas de balancer des messages d'erreur dans ses logs, ça doit forcément ralentir le système, surtout avec un Disque limité en perfs, c'est pour que ça qu'il devrait booter après avoir débranché son CDROM pour savoir...

----------

## Ti momo

Essaye de faire 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hdparm -c0 /dev/hdc
> 
> 

 

Sinon donne le resultat du 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hdparm /dev/hdc
> 
> 

 

----------

## Argian

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

> Justement, si son kernel n'arrete pas de balancer des messages d'erreur dans ses logs, ça doit forcément ralentir le système, surtout avec un Disque limité en perfs, c'est pour que ça qu'il devrait booter après avoir débranché son CDROM pour savoir...

 Normalement, il ne devrait plus y avoir ces messages qui étaient causés par ça (enfin j'espère que c'était bien la cause  :Razz:  )

----------

## zoram

 *Ti momo wrote:*   

> Essaye de faire 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> hdparm -c0 /dev/hdc
> ...

 

bash-2.05b$ su

Password:

bash-2.05b#

bash-2.05b# hdparm /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 HDIO_GET_MULTCOUNT failed: Invalid argument

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  1 (on)

 readahead    =  8 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument

bash-2.05b#

bash-2.05b# hdparm -c0 /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 setting 32-bit IO_support flag to 0

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

bash-2.05b# hdparm /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 HDIO_GET_MULTCOUNT failed: Invalid argument

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  0 (off)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  1 (on)

 readahead    =  8 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument

bash-2.05b#

----------

## zoram

dmesg donne maintenant :

bash-2.05b# dmesg

nitialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:11.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: VIA vt8233 (rev 00) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: WDC WD400BB-00DEA0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 91020D6, ATA DISK drive

blk: queue 80185a20, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue 80185b60, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdc: CD-RW CDR-5S40, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: DVD-ROM DDU1621, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 78165360 sectors (40021 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4865/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: attached ide-disk driver.

hdb: host protected area => 1

hdb: 19923120 sectors (10201 MB) w/256KiB Cache, CHS=4865/255/63, UDMA(33)

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdc: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1984kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

hdd: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 >

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3

ide: late registration of driver.

md: linear personality registered as nr 1

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

md: raid5 personality registered as nr 4

raid5: measuring checksumming speed

   8regs     :  2234.000 MB/sec

   32regs    :  1440.800 MB/sec

   pIII_sse  :  1176.800 MB/sec

   pII_mmx   :  3430.800 MB/sec

   p5_mmx    :  4405.600 MB/sec

raid5: using function: pIII_sse (1176.800 MB/sec)

md: multipath personality registered as nr 7

md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

LVM version 1.0.8(17/11/2003)

device-mapper: 4.1.1-ioctl (2004-04-07) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Initializing Cryptographic API

IEEE 802.2 LLC for Linux 2.1 (c) 1996 Tim Alpaerts

IPv6 v0.8 for NET4.0

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

divert: not allocating divert_blk for non-ethernet device sit0

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Freeing initrd memory: 1758k freed

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 156k freed

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xc800, IRQ 5

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xc400, IRQ 5

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xc000, IRQ 5

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

hub.c: new USB device 00:11.2-1, assigned address 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

hub.c: new USB device 00:11.2-2, assigned address 3

usb.c: USB device 3 (vend/prod 0x46d/0xc01b) is not claimed by any active driver.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1045 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394_0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 1000!

ohci1394_0: Remapped memory spaces reg 0xa086b000

ohci1394_0: Soft reset finished

ohci1394_0: Iso contexts reg: 000000a8 implemented: 000000ff

ohci1394_0: 8 iso receive contexts available

ohci1394_0: Iso contexts reg: 00000098 implemented: 000000ff

ohci1394_0: 8 iso transmit contexts available

ohci1394_0: GUID: 00308d00:21f02352

ohci1394_0: Receive DMA ctx=0 initialized

ohci1394_0: Receive DMA ctx=0 initialized

ohci1394_0: Transmit DMA ctx=0 initialized

ohci1394_0: Transmit DMA ctx=1 initialized

ohci1394_0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[dffff000-dffff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ohci1394_0: request csr_rom address: 9feec000

ieee1394: CSR: setting expire to 10, HZ=100

ohci1394_0: IntEvent: 00030010

ohci1394_0: irq_handler: Bus reset requested

ohci1394_0: Cancel request received

ohci1394_0: Got RQPkt interrupt status=0x00008409

ohci1394_0: SelfID interrupt received (phyid 0, root)

ohci1394_0: SelfID packet 0x807f8956 received

ieee1394: Including SelfID 0x56897f80

ohci1394_0: SelfID for this node is 0x807f8956

ohci1394_0: SelfID complete

ohci1394_0: PhyReqFilter=ffffffffffffffff

ieee1394: selfid_complete called with successful SelfID stage ... irm_id: 0xFFC0 node_id: 0xFFC0

ieee1394: NodeMgr: Processing host reset for knodemgrd_0

ohci1394_0: Single packet rcv'd

ohci1394_0: Got phy packet ctx=0 ... discarded

hub.c: new USB device 00:11.2-1.3, assigned address 4

usb.c: USB device 4 (vend/prod 0x41e/0x400d) is not claimed by any active driver.

ieee1394: Initiating ConfigROM request for node 0-00:1023

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc00140 ffc0ffff f0000400

ieee1394: received packet: ffc00140 ffc0ffff f0000400

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc00160 ffc00000 00000000 99420404

ieee1394: received packet: ffc00160 ffc00000 00000000 99420404

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc00540 ffc0ffff f0000404

ieee1394: received packet: ffc00540 ffc0ffff f0000404

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc00560 ffc00000 00000000 34393331

ieee1394: received packet: ffc00560 ffc00000 00000000 34393331

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc00940 ffc0ffff f0000408

ieee1394: received packet: ffc00940 ffc0ffff f0000408

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc00960 ffc00000 00000000 02a000e0

ieee1394: received packet: ffc00960 ffc00000 00000000 02a000e0

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc00d40 ffc0ffff f000040c

ieee1394: received packet: ffc00d40 ffc0ffff f000040c

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc00d60 ffc00000 00000000 008d3000

ieee1394: received packet: ffc00d60 ffc00000 00000000 008d3000

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc01140 ffc0ffff f0000410

ieee1394: received packet: ffc01140 ffc0ffff f0000410

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc01160 ffc00000 00000000 5223f021

ieee1394: received packet: ffc01160 ffc00000 00000000 5223f021

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc01540 ffc0ffff f0000400

ieee1394: received packet: ffc01540 ffc0ffff f0000400

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc01560 ffc00000 00000000 99420404

ieee1394: received packet: ffc01560 ffc00000 00000000 99420404

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc01940 ffc0ffff f0000414

ieee1394: received packet: ffc01940 ffc0ffff f0000414

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc01960 ffc00000 00000000 fb230300

ieee1394: received packet: ffc01960 ffc00000 00000000 fb230300

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc01d40 ffc0ffff f0000418

ieee1394: received packet: ffc01d40 ffc0ffff f0000418

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc01d60 ffc00000 00000000 00000003

ieee1394: received packet: ffc01d60 ffc00000 00000000 00000003

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc02140 ffc0ffff f000041c

ieee1394: received packet: ffc02140 ffc0ffff f000041c

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc02160 ffc00000 00000000 02000081

ieee1394: received packet: ffc02160 ffc00000 00000000 02000081

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc02540 ffc0ffff f0000424

ieee1394: received packet: ffc02540 ffc0ffff f0000424

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc02560 ffc00000 00000000 ab030600

ieee1394: received packet: ffc02560 ffc00000 00000000 ab030600

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc02940 ffc0ffff f0000420

ieee1394: received packet: ffc02940 ffc0ffff f0000420

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc02960 ffc00000 00000000 c083000c

ieee1394: received packet: ffc02960 ffc00000 00000000 c083000c

ieee1394: NodeMgr: raw=0xe000a002 irmc=1 cmc=1 isc=1 bmc=0 pmc=0 cyc_clk_acc=0 max_rec=2048 gen=0 lspd=2

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc02d40 ffc0ffff f0000400

ieee1394: received packet: ffc02d40 ffc0ffff f0000400

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc02d60 ffc00000 00000000 99420404

ieee1394: received packet: ffc02d60 ffc00000 00000000 99420404

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc03140 ffc0ffff f0000414

ieee1394: received packet: ffc03140 ffc0ffff f0000414

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc03160 ffc00000 00000000 fb230300

ieee1394: received packet: ffc03160 ffc00000 00000000 fb230300

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc03540 ffc0ffff f0000418

ieee1394: received packet: ffc03540 ffc0ffff f0000418

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc03560 ffc00000 00000000 00000003

ieee1394: received packet: ffc03560 ffc00000 00000000 00000003

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc03940 ffc0ffff f000041c

ieee1394: received packet: ffc03940 ffc0ffff f000041c

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc03960 ffc00000 00000000 02000081

ieee1394: received packet: ffc03960 ffc00000 00000000 02000081

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc03d40 ffc0ffff f0000424

ieee1394: received packet: ffc03d40 ffc0ffff f0000424

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc03d60 ffc00000 00000000 ab030600

ieee1394: received packet: ffc03d60 ffc00000 00000000 ab030600

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc04140 ffc0ffff f0000428

ieee1394: received packet: ffc04140 ffc0ffff f0000428

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc04160 ffc00000 00000000 00000000

ieee1394: received packet: ffc04160 ffc00000 00000000 00000000

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc04540 ffc0ffff f000042c

ieee1394: received packet: ffc04540 ffc0ffff f000042c

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc04560 ffc00000 00000000 00000000

ieee1394: received packet: ffc04560 ffc00000 00000000 00000000

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc04940 ffc0ffff f0000430

ieee1394: received packet: ffc04940 ffc0ffff f0000430

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc04960 ffc00000 00000000 756e694c

ieee1394: received packet: ffc04960 ffc00000 00000000 756e694c

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc04d40 ffc0ffff f0000434

ieee1394: received packet: ffc04d40 ffc0ffff f0000434

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc04d60 ffc00000 00000000 484f2078

ieee1394: received packet: ffc04d60 ffc00000 00000000 484f2078

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc05140 ffc0ffff f0000438

ieee1394: received packet: ffc05140 ffc0ffff f0000438

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc05160 ffc00000 00000000 312d4943

ieee1394: received packet: ffc05160 ffc00000 00000000 312d4943

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc05540 ffc0ffff f000043c

ieee1394: received packet: ffc05540 ffc0ffff f000043c

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc05560 ffc00000 00000000 00343933

ieee1394: received packet: ffc05560 ffc00000 00000000 00343933

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc05940 ffc0ffff f0000420

ieee1394: received packet: ffc05940 ffc0ffff f0000420

ieee1394: send packet local: ffc05960 ffc00000 00000000 c083000c

ieee1394: received packet: ffc05960 ffc00000 00000000 c083000c

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00308d0021f02352]

ieee1394: send packet 100: ffff0100 ffc0ffff f0000234 1f0000c0

ohci1394_0: Inserting packet for node 0-63:1023, tlabel=0, tcode=0x0, speed=0

ohci1394_0: Starting transmit DMA ctx=0

ohci1394_0: IntEvent: 00000001

ohci1394_0: Got reqTxComplete interrupt status=0x00008011

ohci1394_0: Packet sent to node 63 tcode=0x0 tLabel=0x00 ack=0x11 spd=0 data=0x1F0000C0 ctx=0

EXT2-fs warning (device ide0(3,67)): ext2_read_super: mounting ext3 filesystem as ext2

Adding Swap: 4120664k swap-space (priority -1)

NTFS driver 2.1.6b [Flags: R/O MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

via82xx: Assuming DXS channels with 48k fixed sample rate.

         Please try dxs_support=1 or dxs_support=4 option

         and report if it works on your machine.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:11.5 to 64

radeonfb: ref_clk=2700, ref_div=12, xclk=27500 from BIOS

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x25

radeonfb: ATI Radeon 8500 QL DDR SGRAM 64 MB

radeonfb: DVI port no monitor connected

radeonfb: CRT port CRT monitor connected

devfs_register(unknown): could not append to parent, err: -17

devfs_register(unknown): could not append to parent, err: -17

devfs_register(unknown): could not append to parent, err: -17

btaudio: driver version 0.7 loaded [digital+analog]

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

divert: allocating divert_blk for eth0

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe800, 00:30:84:88:e3:89, IRQ 17

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

divert: allocating divert_blk for eth1

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd000, 00:4f:4e:09:f0:10, IRQ 16

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139B'

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

btaudio: driver version 0.7 loaded [digital+analog]

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

btaudio: driver version 0.7 loaded [digital+analog]

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

btaudio: driver version 0.7 loaded [digital+analog]

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

btaudio: driver version 0.7 loaded [digital+analog]

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

btaudio: driver version 0.7 loaded [digital+analog]

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

btaudio: driver version 0.7 loaded [digital+analog]

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

btaudio: driver version 0.7 loaded [digital+analog]

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

btaudio: driver version 0.7 loaded [digital+analog]

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

btaudio: driver version 0.7 loaded [digital+analog]

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

btaudio: driver version 0.7 loaded [digital+analog]

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

btaudio: driver version 0.7 loaded [digital+analog]

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

btaudio: driver version 0.7 loaded [digital+analog]

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

btaudio: driver version 0.7 loaded [digital+analog]

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

btaudio: driver version 0.7 loaded [digital+analog]

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

btaudio: driver version 0.7 loaded [digital+analog]

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

usb.c: registered new driver usbmouse

input0: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse on usb3:3.0

usbmouse.c: v1.6:USB HID Boot Protocol mouse driver

usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

bash-2.05b#

----------

## Gaug

Est ce que l'ordi est plus rapide

----------

## zoram

 *Gaug wrote:*   

> Est ce que l'ordi est plus rapide

 

pour l'instant ça va, mais je viens de booter aussi, je voudrais pas me faire de fausse joie. Jvais tripatouiller un peu tout ça lancer un ou deux emerge et voir si ça rame tjrs pas  :Smile: 

Mais si c bon, ça veut dire que la machine ramait à cause d'un périph mal monté ?

----------

## zoram

hmmmm , j'ai encore constaté des sacades du son sur des actions aussi débiles qu'ouvrir une page internet.

Vais essayer de désactiver arts, mais bon, ya aucune raison que je n'ai pas assez de ressources pour le gerer (à moins que ça soit buggué) :/

----------

## zoram

comment désactiver arts ?

----------

## Gaug

Centre de configuration KDE >Son & Multimédia >Système de sons

désactive le système sonore

----------

## zoram

mwé, peut pas vraiment dire que c'est mieux :/

 peut être que je devrais essayer de régler ce problème de "warning can't load module 8139cp" pdt le boot :/

en attendant vais lancer un ptit emerge fluxbox :/

----------

## Gaug

oui parce KDE n'aime pas les problèmes de carte réseau.

----------

## zoram

héhé, mais le pauvre noob que je suis ne sait pas quoi faire, on m'a conseillé plus haut de recompiler le noyau, mais encore ?  :Razz: 

----------

## zoram

 *zoram wrote:*   

> héhé, mais le pauvre noob que je suis ne sait pas quoi faire, on m'a conseillé plus haut de recompiler le noyau, mais encore ? 

 

bon j'ai installé fluxbox (très rapide à installer il est vrai). C'est qd même drôlement austère.  Pour l'instant ça rame pas, mais ça va sans doute venir.

(ya pas moyen de mettre cette chose -fluxbox- en français et de régler la vitesse de la souris) ?

----------

## Gaug

Avant de recompiler le noyaux vérifi si tu ne l'aurais pas coché

en module.

fais en su

modprobe 8139too

si il n'a pas de message d'erreur

fais lsmod

----------

## zoram

bash-2.05b$ su

Password: 

bash-2.05b# modprobe 8139too

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

sg                     31356   0  (autoclean) (unused)

st                     27256   0  (autoclean) (unused)

sr_mod                 14616   0  (autoclean) (unused)

sd_mod                 11788   0  (autoclean) (unused)

scsi_mod               88164   4  (autoclean) [sg st sr_mod sd_mod]

mousedev                4052   1 

hid                    20548   0  (unused)

usbmouse                2008   0  (unused)

8139too                14824   1 

mii                     2240   0  [8139too]

snd-bt87x               5288   0  (unused)

radeonfb               22956   0  (unused)

fbcon-cfb8              2536   0  [radeonfb]

fbcon-cfb32             2952   0  [radeonfb]

fbcon-cfb24             3432   0  [radeonfb]

snd-pcm-oss            36712   1 

snd-mixer-oss          12056   0  [snd-pcm-oss]

snd-via82xx            13092   1  (autoclean)

gameport                1388   0  (autoclean) [snd-via82xx]

snd-pcm                55976   0  (autoclean) [snd-bt87x snd-pcm-oss snd-via82xx

]

snd-ac97-codec         48252   0  (autoclean) [snd-via82xx]

snd-page-alloc          5720   0  (autoclean) [snd-bt87x snd-via82xx snd-pcm]

snd-mpu401-uart         3264   0  (autoclean) [snd-via82xx]

snd-rawmidi            13220   0  (autoclean) [snd-mpu401-uart]

snd-seq-oss            25344   0  (unused)

snd-seq-midi-event      3456   0  [snd-seq-oss]

snd-seq                34704   2  [snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi-event]

snd-timer              14436   0  [snd-pcm snd-seq]

snd-seq-device          3728   0  [snd-rawmidi snd-seq-oss snd-seq]

snd                    31332   0  [snd-bt87x snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-via82

xx snd-pcm snd-ac97-codec snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi-e

vent snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-device]

soundcore               3588  10  [snd]

ntfs                   71148   1  (autoclean)

ohci1394               28720   0  (unused)

ieee1394              181316   0  [ohci1394]

input                   3264   0  [mousedev hid usbmouse]

uhci                   25276   0  (unused)

usbcore                58156   1  [hid usbmouse uhci]

bash-2.05b#

----------

## Gaug

maintenant il ne te reste plus qu'a érire

8139too dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4

pour les noyaux 2.4

après il va se loader a tout les boots .

----------

## zoram

le warning est toujours là :/

----------

## Argian

 *zoram wrote:*   

> pdt le démarrage, j'ai deux warning :
> 
> -missing kernel or user mode ... 8139cp
> 
> can't load module 8139cp
> ...

 Ce genre de warning ? Essaie un "modprobe 8139cp" maintenant (le 8139too m'avait l'air d'être chargé au démarrage d'après dmesg). Si tu obtiens une erreur, tu n'as plus qu'à modifier ton noyau, la procédure t'as été expliquée par sireyessire il me semble. 

Par contre, je peux dire des bétises, mais je ne vois pas l'utilité du module snd-bt87x (qui provoque plein de messages en plus). Pareil pour iee1394 et ohci1394. Tu es sûr d'avoir du firewire ?

[Edit] Et d'abord, fluxbox n'est pas une "chose", c'est ce qui m'a fait définitivement abandonner le machin qu'est KDE  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## zoram

entre la chose et le machin mon coeur balance   :Laughing: 

bref, oui j'ai du firewire, et je peux en avoir besoin (camescope numérique)

snd-bttruc, ben je sais pas ce que c'est.

bash-2.05b$ su

Password:

bash-2.05b# modprobe 8139cp

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/net/8139cp.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/net/8139cp.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/net/8139cp.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/net/8139cp.o: insmod 8139cp failed

bash-2.05b#

il m'avait expliqué ça sireyessire ?

----------

## Argian

 *zoram wrote:*   

> il m'avait expliqué ça sireyessire ?

 Erf. Oui, deux fois même  :Razz:  . Une fois dans cette page et une autre fois dans celle-là

Par contre, je me serais plus attendu à un message du genre module non trouvé suite au modprobe   :Confused:  Là, ça fait plus module qui n'a pas de périphérique correspondant. Ce serait peut-être mieux de l'enlever, puisque le module à l'air d'exister. (Cette phrase est à prendre au conditionnel, d'ailleurs, elle est au conditionnel  :Razz:  )

Pour snd-bt87x, normalement, ça va avec des cartes tuner TV.

----------

## zoram

wé enlever le module ça me plait bien ça, ça serait plus simple que de recompiler le noyau non ?

et j'ai aussi une carte tuner tv. Saloperie de pc, plein de truc dedans :p

----------

## Argian

 *zoram wrote:*   

> wé enlever le module ça me plait bien ça, ça serait plus simple que de recompiler le noyau non ?
> 
> et j'ai aussi une carte tuner tv. Saloperie de pc, plein de truc dedans :p

 Non, ce n'est pas plus simple, c'est exactement la même procédure  :Razz:  . Pas de chance. Par contre, si tu as un noyau 2.4, au lieu de 

```
make && make modules_install
```

il faut faire

```
make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install
```

D'ailleurs, tu devrais connaître, tu l'as fait lors de l'install

Si tu as une carte tuner, j'ai l'impression qu'il te manque une partie des drivers (je ne sais plus où ça se trouve dans les 2.4, désolé)

----------

## zoram

j'ai fait un tas de trucs pdt l'install, bcp trop d'un coup pour que tout ça reste dans ma ptite mémoire  :Smile: 

j'ai fait

make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install

mais ça ne change rien, y aurait pas un paramètre à ajouter ou un truc à faire avant pour enlever 8139cp ?

je vous rappelle ma config réseau hardware.

une carte réseau qui me sert pour internet

une carte réseau qui ne sert à rien

(à priori ls 2 cartes sont +/- identiques)

----------

## sireyessire

 *zoram wrote:*   

> entre la chose et le machin mon coeur balance  
> 
> il m'avait expliqué ça sireyessire ?

 

moi ça fait longtemps que ça balance plus, FLUXBOX POWA (et hop:   :Exclamation:  Warning troll mode detected )

mais si on m'écoute pas je retourne à mes suèdoises   :Cool: 

----------

## Argian

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *zoram wrote:*   entre la chose et le machin mon coeur balance  
> 
> il m'avait expliqué ça sireyessire ? 
> 
> moi ça fait longtemps que ça balance plus, FLUXBOX POWA (et hop:   Warning troll mode detected )
> ...

 Moi, je t'ai écouté et je suis d'accord. Tu m'envoies 2-3 suédoises s'il te plait ?

@zoram: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

----------

## sireyessire

 *Argian wrote:*   

> Moi, je t'ai écouté et je suis d'accord. Tu m'envoies 2-3 suédoises s'il te plait ?
> 
> 

 

bon on va regarder, des préférences: blondes grandes à forte poitrine c'est ça?

```
emerge sync

USE="urgent" emerge swedish-woman

assume --choose=beautiful enabled

Calculating dependances....

Error portage not allowed to tar beautiful woman. Please check or fly there to fetch ;)
```

Désolé, mais je crois que je vais les garder  :Wink: 

[EDIT] bon ok, j'en ramènerai en rentrant en France

----------

## Argian

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge sync
> 
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> Désolé, mais je crois que je vais les garder 

   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## zoram

bon, plus de warning 8139cp.

pas franchement l'impression que ça soit mieux.

tjrs un warning sur sn-via-82xx, vasi voir ce que ej peux faire avec ça, mais 'jai pas l'impression ça changera grd chose.

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## zoram

youpi, clock skew detected ....

effectivement, entre  reboots, l'horloge linux ainsi que l'horloge système s'amusent à se décaler ...

J'imagine du coup que mon make && make modules_install est à refaire, (mais si je le refais, tjrs clock skew ...)

celà voudrait il dire que j'ai un problème en hard avec l'horloge ?

arrrgghhh, Je vais casser quelquechose

edit bon j'ai triché, j'ai avancé l'horole linux de quelques heures le temps de finir le make et je l'ai remis à l'heure après, enfin bon, pas top.

----------

## zoram

ben ça deviens systématique, ej reboote, il est 20 heures.

JE viens de créer la machine à voyager ds le futur.

----------

## Argian

20 heures aujourd'hui ou 20 heures un autre jour  :Razz:  ?

Dans le noyau, maintenant que tu es un spéciliste   :Cool:  , as-tu activé "Enhanced Real Time Clock Support" (ça devrait être dans "characters devices", en tout cas, c'est là avec les 2.6) ?

----------

## zoram

hmm, j'ai pas été voir de ce côté là.

J'ai remarqué dpt la phase de boot à un moment on voit : "setting system clock on hardware clock" (enfin un truc ds l'esprit).

là si je reboote et que je lance le bios setup, j'ai comme l'intuition que l'heure sera à 15 ( wé, ça se décale vers le bas ds le bios et vers le haut ds linux)

Du coup j'ai fait un test, 'jai remis le bios à l'heure, et j'ai booté sur windows /rebooté, heure du bios pas déréglé. Dc apparement ya bien un lien avec linux.

jsuis pas sorti de l'auberge :/

vais voir cette histoire de "enhanced real time chose"

Qui a dit que linux ct simple ?  :Surprised: Last edited by zoram on Sun Aug 22, 2004 4:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zoram

ha et depuis que j'ai recompilé mon noyau pdt le boot je vois 

*(en rouge) alsa not loaded. Pourtant j'ai bien du son et si je fais

bash-2.05b# rc-update add alsasound boot

j'obtiens :

bash-2.05b# rc-update add alsasound boot

 * alsasound already installed in runlevel boot; skipping

----------

## zoram

 *Argian wrote:*   

>  , as-tu activé "Enhanced Real Time Clock Support" (ça devrait être dans "characters devices"

 

vi c'est "built in".

et non, le jour reste le bon, les minutes aussi, juste l'heure

edit: à force d'avoir des problèmes je suis devenu un tux lil' helper.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Argian

 *zoram wrote:*   

> edit: à force d'avoir des problèmes je suis devenu un tux lil' helper.  

 Oui, ça change à 75 posts. C'est tout de suite plus rapide quand on pose plein de questions *zoram wrote:*   

> ha et depuis que j'ai recompilé mon noyau pdt le boot je vois 
> 
> *(en rouge) alsa not loaded. 

 Essaie un /etc/init.d/alsasound restart, tu auras peut-être des messages plus explicites.

Pour l'heure, tu avais bien réglé le fuseau horaire lors de l'install ? Si oui, il y a une ligne avec CLOCK=... dans /etc/rc.conf, il y a quoi après le "=" ?

 *zoram wrote:*   

> Qui a dit que linux ct simple ? 

 Moi. Une fois que tu sais comment ça se configure (mais pas avant), c'est très simple  :Razz: . Tellement simple que tu as du mal à deviner où les autres ont bien pu se tromper quand ils posent des questions sur le forum  :Question: 

----------

## zoram

bon, tjrs au niveau "lenteur", après avoir enfin réussi a faire marcher "glx" pour ma radeon, je lancer tuxracer, youpi ça se lance. L'expérience jeu 3d sous linux s arrete là, je peux a peine bouger mon curseur. Avec beacoup de peine et de patience j'arrive finalement a cliquer sur exit pour sortir de là. ouf 

Même topo pout ut2004demo.

Serais je maudit ?

le glx info a pas l'air content, mais bon , que faire ...

ash-2.05b$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_visual_info,

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.4 Mesa 5.0.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_copy_texture,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle,

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture,

    GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

bash-2.05b$ tuxracer

Tux Racer 0.61 -- a Sunspire Studios Production (http://www.sunspirestudios.com)

(c) 1999-2000 Jasmin F. Patry <jfpatry@sunspirestudios.com>

"Tux Racer" is a trademark of Jasmin F. Patry

Tux Racer comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY. This is free software,

and you are welcome to redistribute it under certain conditions.

See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html for details.

libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

Warning: Couldn't set audio fragment size

audio: Invalid argument

bash-2.05b$ tuxracer

Tux Racer 0.61 -- a Sunspire Studios Production (http://www.sunspirestudios.com)

(c) 1999-2000 Jasmin F. Patry <jfpatry@sunspirestudios.com>

"Tux Racer" is a trademark of Jasmin F. Patry

Tux Racer comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY. This is free software,

and you are welcome to redistribute it under certain conditions.

See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html for details.

libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

Warning: Couldn't set audio fragment size

----------

## Narishma

Tu n'as pas activé l'accélération 3D pour ta carte. Jettes un coup d'oeil ici.

Pour ton problème d'horloge, édites le fichier /etc/rc.conf en remplaçant "UTC" par "local". 

```
CLOCK="local"
```

----------

## zoram

hmm, j'ai foutu en l'air mon xorg.conf en faisant comme ils disent sur le site, mais bon, j'ai réussi à le réécrire. (ça m'apprendra à pas réfléchir et à suivre des tutos à la con :p)

ceci dit maintenant je n'arrive plus à émerger ati-drivers.

oot@tux linux-2.4.26-gentoo-r9 # emerge ati-drivers

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) fglrx-4.3.0-3.9.0.i386.rpm

 *

 * Could not determine your kernel version.

 * Make sure that you have /usr/src/linux symlink.

 * And that said kernel has been configured.

 * You can also simply run the following command

 * in the kernel referenced by /usr/src/linux:

 *  make include/linux/version.h

 *

!!! ERROR: media-video/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1 failed.

!!! Function check_KV, Line 253, Exitcode 0

!!! (no error message)
```

Je crois que ça vient du fait que j'ai fait comme dit sur le site :

```
un the command rm -f /usr/src/linux followed by ln -s /usr/src/linux-`uname -r` /usr/src/linux,
```

alors que ( ce que 'jai découvert après), je n'ai pas de répertoire /usr/src/linux mais un répertoire : usr/src/linux-2.4.26-gentoo-r9. 

Bref, du coup l'emerge ati-drivers ne s'y retrouve plus.

grmbl

----------

## Narishma

Ce n'est pas normal que tu n'ai pas de /usr/src/linux, tu as dû l'effacer. Comme c'est marqué dans la ligne que tu as cité, il faut recréer le lien :

```
ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.4.26-gentoo-r9 /usr/src/linux
```

----------

## zoram

j'avoue que je suis perdu, jusq à avant que je suive le tuto sur la page que u m'a donné, j'emergeais les drivers sans problème et je pouvais lancer les jeux 3D, le pb était l'accélération. Là maintenant, je ne peux plus rien lancer, et je n'arrive plus à emerger les drivers :/

```
root@tux X11 # ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.4.26-gentoo-r9 /usr/src/linux

ln: `/usr/src/linux': File exists

root@tux X11 # emerge ati-drivers

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) fglrx-4.3.0-3.9.0.i386.rpm

 *

 * Could not determine your kernel version.

 * Make sure that you have /usr/src/linux symlink.

 * And that said kernel has been configured.

 * You can also simply run the following command

 * in the kernel referenced by /usr/src/linux:

 *  maked include/linux/version.h

 *

!!! ERROR: media-video/ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1 failed.

!!! Function check_KV, Line 253, Exitcode 0

!!! (no error message)

```

----------

## DuF

T'aurais pas plusieurs liens pointant sur /usr/src/linux (je me demande si c'est possible, mais quand je vois le message d'erreur...) ?

En tout cas l'erreur vient de ton /usr/src/linux, donc vérifies le !

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> root@tux X11 # ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.4.26-gentoo-r9 /usr/src/linux 
> 
> ln: `/usr/src/linux': File exists 

 

J'ai pas suivi ce thread depuis un bout de temps, mais:

- là il est marqué que /usr/src/linux existe déja, as-tu vérifié qu'il pointe bien vers linux-2.4.26-gentoo-r9? ('ln -l /usr/src/linux' par exemple pour vérifier)

-d'abord est-ce que linux-2.4.26-gentoo-r9 est bien le noyau que tu utilises en ce moment? ('uname -r' je crois pour vérifier)

Courage, ne désespère pas...   :Wink: 

----------

## boing

truc bête (d'façon c'est le 1er jour de ma semaine, alors bon, hein)

 *zoram wrote:*   

> ash-2.05b$ glxinfo
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> 
> libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted
> ...

 

t'as bien mis 

```
   Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

   EndSection

```

dans ton xorg.conf ?

----------

## zoram

j'ai réussi. Enfin ... ut2004 est super lent, mais c'est peut être normal.

PAr contre, le 1024*768 fait planter l'affichage, u peu emmerdant.

Tuxracer semble se lancer en 1024*768 dc impossible de faire quoi que ce soit.

Pourtant, le 204 devrait être supporté :/

edit, bizarrement, si au lieu de le d/l je fais emerge ut2004demo ça rame pas. PAr contre le son a bien 3 secondes de retard sur l'action :/

----------

